# Witch's Spice Rack



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Folks,

The Witch's spice rack is another standard that I thought I would take a stab at. I am still adding details to it as I go. A snake here, a bunch of shrunken apple heads there.










Some closer images

PA044320.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket

PA044323.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket

PA044322.jpg picture by drazster - Photobucket


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job! Didn't even notice the snake until I looked at the othe pictures.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wonderful job....i like it


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's really nice!!I love the Witch Jars!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice labels, cool!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very Nice!:jol:


----------



## skullie (Oct 8, 2008)

drazster said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> The Witch's spice rack is another standard that I thought I would take a stab at. I am still adding details to it as I go. A snake here, a bunch of shrunken apple heads there.
> 
> ...


What a great idea!! Why didn't I think of that??
are the webs store bought?


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

vrey cool, great looking shaped bottles too.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

You did a great job with this project. very cool!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

skullie said:


> What a great idea!! Why didn't I think of that??
> are the webs store bought?


Thanks! The webs are indeed just the store bought variety.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great..
nice labels and jars too
okay I don't see the shrunken heads...where are they?


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Lilly said:


> looks great..
> nice labels and jars too
> okay I don't see the shrunken heads...where are they?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Really nice work!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

I love shrunken apple heads.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice job!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Oohh, those look so nice! I keep collecting bottles in the hopes that I'll do this soon.


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

DeadSpider said:


> I love shrunken apple heads.


Thanks DS! I have to tell you I used your site as the inspiration for this project. thanks so much. It was great fun.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very nice! You did a great job on the labels and the arrangement is well thought out. Great job!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

very nice job


----------

